# How soon?



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello ladies, I think I've gone mad but after giving birth only 7 weeks ago I've already decided I want one more! 
Plan was to breastfeed ds for however long he wants to feed and not actively try again as it took so many years on and off to get ds but since breastfeeding was a total disaster due to low supply and tongue tie amongst other things, dh and I have been talking and have decided to give it another go. We can't go down the ivf route as don't have the financial means for that but we want to try ovulation induction with timed intercourse. The drugs would be clomid and gonal f as that worked last time. 

My question is, is it too soon to try again?
I haven't had a period yet but only stopped the pp bleed 2 weeks ago. How many periods will I need to have to try again?
Ideally we would want to start with next period, is that too soon?
The chances of it working first time are almost nil but will my chances be lower if we don't wait at least 3 periods like you do after a failed cycle?
Hope someone can help    thanks

Lambie x


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Anyone??


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You have had a few reads, but no replies, so thought I would quickly reply.

It's not early to try naturally, but you won't be able to get any form of fertility help for at least 6 months to a year after TTC 2 and that's if you will get any help at all.  We tried naturally, as I started ovulating after my pregnancy and I hadn't ovulated for 3 years before we had IVF.

I wanted to reply yesterday, but didn't want to upset you.  The reality is, you have a 7 week old baby and the process has to start again from scratch regardless of what your problems were previously.  We went to our gp after a year of trying and they wouldn't offer us anything as we already had a child.  We then had to get a referral to a private clinic who done bloods, sperm tests, scans, they then offered us ICSI.

I would carry on enjoying your little one a bit longer, before you get on the roller coaster of TTC again as it really does take over your life.

Good luck
X


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, Lam! Firstly let me congratulate you with your baby! It's marvelous news!
As for trying for another one it's not too early, I agree. They say on average 5-6 months after labor is enough. But recommend at least one year for the organism to get fully to its normal stage. I'm not saying you're in a hurry. This is an individual decision. But probably you'd better take more time to rest from the process? As for the meds you used previously, are you going to talk it over with your doc once more? I believe this might be nice as after a childbirth there is a hormonal change in your body. Who knows maybe some meds should be replaced with the other ones.. 
Lovely Lam, consider everything properly. Also have your doc to make the right decision. Wish you all the best of luck


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks very much ladies, thing is it took us 14yrs of ttc to get pregnant after lots of failed tx. A very expensive and long journey later we have our ds with whom we are totally besotted with  
I feel guilty and greedy wanting another one especially so soon after the last but I'm also doubtful it's going to work again seeing how long it took us last time. 
A friend of mine started tx 3 months after having a baby, or was it 3 periods after having her baby  
Anyway, 2 cycles later she got pregnant! Her consultant told her that women are more fertile straight after childbirth. She had ivf where as I'm going down a more gentle method, a method that worked for us better than ivf. Hmmmm, I'd better make an appointment with my car nsultant again and see what he says  

Lambie x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Firstly do not feel guilty or greedy.  I knew the minute I had my son that I wanted another.  By all means try naturally, I thought that you were talking about fertility treatment in the next few months.

Lots of woman have children close together and they are fine.  A woman on my birth group conceived naturally when her daughter was only 8 weeks old, so there is only 11 months between them!

Do what you feel is right for you and your family.

X


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi stacysm, I am talking about fertility tx hun, ovulation induction with timed intercourse. It's iui but without basting- works out a lot cheaper and it worked with our ds where ivf and iui failed.
I really thought I didn't want to put myself through tx again but I just can't help it.
It does make me feel greedy as when I come on ff and read a other people's story who haven't even had one child it makes me feel so greedy to want another.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

The best thing will be to book an appointment with your gp or if you have the funds then book a consultation at a private clinic, at least you will know where you stand.  

That's why I was unsure whether to post, but be prepared for your gp to tell you to basically go away and go back in 'X' number of months or that you won't get any help for number two, as you already have a child.

I thought that because of my previous problems then getting treatment for a sibling would have been straight forward, but it wasn't.  Like I said, we had to TTC for at least a year and the the NHS wouldn't offer us anything, so private was the only way.  It was all the tests and everything again.  

Fertility sucks.

X


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh bugger! Didn't realise I would need the bloody tests done again! 
I had private tx last time and know I would need private tx again but didn't think I'd need to pay for all the tests though. Fertility sucked but sucks even more when you need to go through all the hoo haa's with tests all over again  
At least I know now what to expect, thanks for the heads up stacey


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hmmm.... I would personally say that it's a bit too soon.  I was exactly the same as you after DD was born.  I wanted to start trying for a sibling almost immediately (as quickly as my stitches would allow anyway!  ).  We did try for a few cycles but had no result.  I have to say, by the time DD was 1 year old, I was beyond grateful that nothing had happened with a sibling and said many times to DH that I was relieved.  It's such hard work with even just one that, in retrospect, I had no idea how on earth I would have coped with two children under two.

I decided to forget about it all and concentrate on getting my health and fitness back.  I ended up getting pregnant naturally again just 3 months before DD's second birthday (baby due in 5 weeks), so the timing is perfect.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi

If it's the clinic you have already been at then it maybe different, so no harm in giving them a call. I'm know someone who had a FET when their youngest was 3 months, so I would just find out what your options are.

X


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok will do, thanks stacey


----------



## A123 (May 27, 2011)

Hi Lambie,

From personal experience, i am now glad that we didn't 'prevent' a pregnancy after my first. After a struggle to conceive my eldest, we felt so happy with her that we said we would never prevent it and hope I would be more fertile after birth. I, was, apparently and had 2 babies close together. It was not without its challenges, appalling sickness, whilst still breast feeding, night waking and to top it all off a premature birth.

It is not without its risks, second pregnancies are so much different to the first I found, but when I look at my little ones playing happily for hours on end, always with each other, not going to bed without a kiss from one another, it was all worth it, and I am not sure thier bond would be what it is if the gap was bigger.

Enjoy your baby, but don't feel greedy for seeing your doctor early for help and possible treatment. If you don't ask you will not know.

Good luck x


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Awwww that's so sweet about your babies, thanks for sharing A123. I've made an appointment to see the consultant and it's in 2 weeks! Just hope it works again but quicker than 14 yrs lol!


----------

